# Rapido 970M Roof weigh limits ?



## 99285 (May 18, 2006)

Hi all

We're about to set off for a few months touring Europe and are looking to get a roof air con unit fitted . The one we had in mind is 18kgs and the dealer said we should check the roof can hold it first.

I've no idea what the roof limit of our 970M would be or who best to ask !

Does anyone know the best place to find this figure ? Is is usually published in the vehicle technical spec ?

At the moment all the roof has on it is a TV aerial and medium size solar panel . 

Any advice appreciated 

Cheers

John


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Have you tried emailing the UK main dealer http://www.brownhills.co.uk/
failing that, call or fax Rapido in France.
Telephone. +33 2 43 30 10 70 - Fax +33 2 43 30 10 71


----------



## 99285 (May 18, 2006)

Cheers Jim

Will try those

john


----------

